
Reddit's new rules explicitly allow promoting hate against “majority” groups - rbecker
https://www.reddithelp.com/en/categories/rules-reporting/account-and-community-restrictions/promoting-hate-based-identity-or
======
rbecker
Relevant section of the rule: "While the rule on hate protects such groups, it
does not protect all groups or all forms of identity. For example, the rule
does not protect groups of people who are in the majority or who promote such
attacks of hate."

I put "majority" in quotes, because reddit is used globally, and very few
groups form a global majority. E.g. if you categorize everyone on the Asian
continent (including India) as one group [1], you get a majority, which is a
category so broad it's silly.

Regarding the domain, ICANN lists it as registered to Reddit, Inc. in
California, so as far as I can tell it is an official reddit property.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_continents_by_populati...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_continents_by_population)

~~~
eddieoz
Interesting perspective because as the term has been written, it can be used
to invert the logic and exclude such groups of the rule.

------
tomtompl
Aren't there infinite number of groups we can group people by? And effectively
everyone belongs to unique group of size 1 which is that, unique person
herself?

------
aaron695
Women outnumber men almost everywhere.

